# More pictures of Pepper



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

ok well i know that hes not a maltese altho i AM getting one i j/ thought yall would like to see my tabetian terrier!









He has his little bone!









He want to go outside! lol









Me and Pepper!









Pepper.. like 2 sec. ago









Mr. King










EnJoY......


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

How cute! They look like schnauzer's don't they?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

What a sweet face he has!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, he is cute!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Pepper is a cutie! How much does he weigh? I have never seen a pic. of that breed before.Is it a breed that has alot of energy,does he keep you busy with play?What kind of personality does he have?


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

Pepper is 46 lbs and hes older(7 yrs old) we got him when he was 5 and he ws just a happy little boy(we think he had a HARD life out on the streets) i got him from a shelter ..here's the address.... http://www.cap4pets.org/ ..... we were looking on the sight and saw and and fell in love! so we drove like a hour to get em! 

now at 7 he has his puppy times where all he does is wanna play and love on you.. (but the playing doesn't last long) he's very lazy and j/ acts old((altho he prolly has like 7 yrs of his life left)

we still love him w/ all our heart!!!!







... hes very easy to take care of.. all he needs is love and his food! lol and he goes on short walks 3-4 times a day ..then he gives up.. so i can't really tell you if he has a lot of energy sence we got him at a older age but YES when hes in a playing mood!

and his personality..... hes alert! and wouldn't do anything to hurt us! and protects us. but once he gets used to the person who comes in our house hes a love machine! lol but he usualy chills out! so i guess hes a bundle of love!

HE JUST CAME IN FROM A WALK! lol and hes as happy as can be w/ his little tail j/ a waggin! lol


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

He is a cutie,reminds me somewhat of a Wheaten Terrior.I love the way their teeth poke out


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I had no idea what one of those looked like. I am glad you posted the pictures.







He is a cutie.


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

heres what the 'perfect chow dogs' look like (if you can even say that) but I personaly think they look better as house pets w/ shorter hair rather then perfet! ... anyways... hers the sight with all the info! ... BUT either hes overweight((which i dout)) or a mix(which i donno)

http://www.petsmart.com/ps/guides/aspca_br...D=1113791673078

[edited to add more info] ....... for everyone who wants to know the personality here it is... http://www.tibetanterr.com/personality.html 
THATS EXACTLY HOW PEPPER IS!!!!!!


----------

